# What "I'm Sorry" Looks Like



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL! Awww, Tucker gives me that look everytime he knows he's done something bad. Only most times he lies down and does it or goes straight into his kennel to lie down .


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

AWWW That is so sweet. Buzz has an I'm Sorry look that melts the heart


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maybe we can make him an honorary golden retriever


----------

